# How long is Peanut Butter Safe For



## JessPrep

I'm not asking for the 'it still tastes good' date, I'm asking how long until it actually does you more harm than good by eating it. How long is peanut butter edible? 

1 year/5 years/forever?


----------



## Mish

This gives dates a long with a description of what PB looks like when it goes bad. =)
Peanut Butter - How Long Does Peanut Butter Last? Shelf Life Expiration Date


----------



## AquaHull

Interesting, I had thought it never spoiled. Good thing I ate it all before the exp date.


----------



## Inor

I do not think we have ever had a jar of peanut butter last until the "good until" date. Mrs Inor buys it by the case. But then I just increase my consumption to match the available supply. She does, however, get upset with my grandson and me when we just eat it directly from the jar with a spoon.


----------



## MrsInor

Inor said:


> I do not think we have ever had a jar of peanut butter last until the "good until" date. Mrs Inor buys it by the case. But then I just increase my consumption to match the available supply. She does, however, get upset with my grandson and me when we just eat it directly from the jar with a spoon.


Only when you double dip dear.


----------



## paraquack

I've always gone with the "rancid" smell test.


----------



## MrsInor

I suspect rancid peanut butter would work well as a squirrel deterrent. My mother found rancid vegetable shortening worked great.


----------



## nephilim

I wouldn't trust that site unfortunately, its way off on a lot of products. It says that butter is good for 2 months beyond the useby date, and I have found it to be going out within the first week in its "optimal" conditions. Same for various other dairy products and jarred products.

For peanut butter I've had, 6 months maximum.


----------



## JessPrep

Would that be natural peanut butter by any chance? I've been doing a bit of researching and every answer is different!! Some people say it never goes 'bad', although it can go rancid and 'taste bad' it will almost always still edible for years and years and will sustain you, others say it only lasts up to 18 months, some say 6 months others, never!


----------



## Slippy

Jess,

Probably better to rotate perishables.

We only put up for long term storage non perishables using Mylar Bags, Oxygen Absorbers and 5 gallon Food Grade Buckets with good lids. Dried beans, pasta, rice are economical food items to start with. We also store Protein Powder (the kind that you buy at a fitness store) in mylar using O2 absorbers to eliminate all of the oxygen from the bag to allow it to keep longer. I recommend that you Label and Date all of your stores.

There are a bunch of great videos but here is one from a guy that I have seen before.


----------



## Slippy

Here is a better one;


----------



## JessPrep

Thanks Slippy, I have am VERY limited in space as I only live in a one bedroom flat with my partner. I have just come across a brand called 'mountain house' where their food keeps for up to 25 years! I will start another thread on it though. Thank you for the videos! I definitely intend to do something along those lines.


----------



## AquaHull

MrsInor said:


> I suspect rancid peanut butter would work well as a squirrel deterrent. My mother found rancid vegetable shortening worked great.


Mice like it,once that is.


----------

